# Emaar NOC for alterations



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

we own our flat in marina and have been planning to do some renovations. but are being told we must apply for an NOC from emaar. the requirements sheet is a bit intimidating.

anyone have any experience with renovating their emaar property [esp an apartment] and acquiring the NOC?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Sorry, not with Emaar but when I did do some fit-out work at my office, I simply took all the paperwork and gave it to the fit-out company and told them to sort it out with my building management.

Maybe you can do the same with the renovation company? They shouldn't charge you for anything until the work is approved.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

You own the apartment?
And you need a NOC from EMAAR? That sucks! I can understand regarding the exterior or balcony, but inside the apartment........you own the place!


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> You own the apartment?
> And you need a NOC from EMAAR? That sucks! I can understand regarding the exterior or balcony, but inside the apartment........you own the place!


tell me about it! i *think* for the most part they will approve the work and this is their way of making sure people don't go off and randomly knock down load bearing walls. i also suspect it's a money maker for them as the cost of the noc is pretty steep.

i do have a designer taking care of it on my behalf but she is running into difficulty with getting certain things approved [like replacing wall tiles in the bathroom???] so just thought i'd do a little research on my side to see if i can find anything that helps.

really sucks because i had approached the on-site building management before we bought [knowing we would want to make changes] and was told i could do what i wanted provided it wasn't structural. of course now it's a different story


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Yikes!

Well living in an Emaar building - I do know they really try to push their own material for everything. Eg: we have these absolutely ridiculous toilet bowl kits (the plastic parts that operate the toilet) - they are nearly impossible to get from anywhere except from m-plus which is owned by Emaar. Oh and they cost about 300aed.

When I inquired about replacing the whole damn toilet, I was told it's not allowed 

PS: Sorry - doesn't help. Good luck though!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I think the key here is the term "own".
Even in 1st World countries like the UK - most apartments are actually "owned" on a leasehold basis (normally a 99 year lease) - so you never actually really truly own them.
I cannot imagine it is any different here in Dubai - so it is easy to see why Emaar are keen to ensure you dont ruin the interior of their apartments.
Not that i will still be alive in this timescale - but it will be interesting to see the state of Dubai high rise buildings in 99 years from now!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## richken1980 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi,

Did you ever get this resolved. Just about to start the process and have been told I cant replace floor tiles (but I can put new tiles on top of existing) and I cant relocate any bathroom fixtures.


----------



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi,

I am also interested to learn on the update/process/NOC/permit costs. We want to redo like (kitchen-make it open concept, replace tub with stand shower, put a new toilet + replace washroom tiles) in an Emaar building.

Thanks
Debbieb


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

w_man said:


> Yikes!
> 
> Well living in an Emaar building - I do know they really try to push their own material for everything. Eg: we have these absolutely ridiculous toilet bowl kits (the plastic parts that operate the toilet) - they are nearly impossible to get from anywhere except from m-plus which is owned by Emaar. Oh and they cost about 300aed.
> 
> ...



Do you mean the system inside the tank? the ballcock etc. I live in the Greens and got mine for 10GBP plus vat from screwfix in the UK


----------

